

The Worst Time Of Year To Raise A Seed Round - cartagenam4
http://tomtunguz.com/seed-timing/?utm_content=buffera2e5f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
minimaxir
This article is asserting that correlation implies causation.

